
Discourse - ausjke
https://www.discourse.org/faq/
======
danso
[insert obligatory "This is old. Is something new?"]

That said, I hadn't checked Discourse's FAQ page in awhile, and I was
wondering where it's been deployed as I couldn't think of many examples
myself, other than Middleman's forum [1], but I don't actively check out
sites' discussion boards. So it was cool to see that pretty well-known sites,
such as BoingBoing and New Relic, are using it.

[1] [https://forum.middlemanapp.com/](https://forum.middlemanapp.com/)

------
dorianm
Their open source repository is full of interesting things to learn:
[https://github.com/discourse/discourse](https://github.com/discourse/discourse)

------
mchahn
The Atom editor has been using Discourse from the beginning. It works very
(extremely?) well as a discussion forum but I turned off all mailing. I had
problems controlling the topics sent.

------
donretag
The Discourse implementation of a mailing list is subpar. Many emails are
delivered out-of-order or not delivered at all, the sender's email is not set
in the from field, so you cannot glance at your inbox and see who replied to a
thread and so many other issues. Google Groups is a far better alternative if
you do not need open-source and need a mailing list that just works.

~~~
pfg
Mozilla recently donated $25,000 to Discourse to improve mailing list
support[1]. Hopefully it will pay off!

[1]: [https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/12/10/mozilla-open-
source...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/12/10/mozilla-open-source-
support-first-awards-made/)

------
dawnbreez
>"There's only one version of Discourse--the super-awesome-open-source one"
>in the upper right there is a "Try It" button and a "Buy It" button

Well? Which is it?

~~~
mixonic
There is no conflict in a "buy" button and having an open source app.
Discourse offers paid hosting services if you don't want to run the app on
your own server.

The version on their hosted service is the exact same as what you can run on
your own server. This is similar to the model of other businesses like Ghost:
[https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/)

